

ArXiv Hits 1M Submissions - footpath
https://www.library.cornell.edu/about/news/press-releases/arxiv-hits-1-million-submissions-0

======
elberto34
Until they get rid of that annoying endorsement system, I submit to SSRN. The
endorsement system is a major hurdle for unaffiliated publishers and it still
doesn't keep nonsense and wrong stuff from occasionally appearing on the site.
The traditional peer review process is very time consuming and difficult, and
I think it's time to replace it with an open review or some more democratic
form of review. The future of academic publishing could be journals being
replaced by Wikis that allow researchers to continuously update stuff in real
time, making the results available to public free of charge like this example
of page that been updated since 2012
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Stockequation/sandbox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Stockequation/sandbox)

If somethings sounds promising and or passes the smell test, researchers may
try to verify the results independently , with or without peer review

~~~
lutorm
I think "journals being replaced by Wikis that allow researchers to
continuously update stuff in real time" would be a terrible idea.

If I'm going to use someone's results as basis for my own research, I really
want to know that this is a final, "as good as they reasonably can make it"
result, not an "oh we're not quite done with the hard, ungratifying work of
actually crossing the ts and dotting the is but here it is" kind of result.

~~~
sjtrny
Versioning solves this problem. It's effectively the same as people publishing
follow up work. Most of the time the initial publication on things isnt
comprehensive. For example in computer science people publish their idea to
conferences because it is fast then submit a longer form to a journal where
they have more room to include things like proofs.

------
ezequiel-garzon
I wonder if there will (soon) be a service such as the original arXiv but for
the masses. By that I mean an eprint repository without any sort of peer
review or endorsement, while making complete removal or withdrawal purposely
impossible, which seems to be a feature unique to arXiv [1]. It looks like
viXra does away with the endorsement requirement, but it does allow complete
removal [2].

For archival purposes the policy that forbids withdrawal seems to outweigh any
other considerations. (I'm sure arXiv has made some exceptions during all this
years, for instance if the content is shown to come from a different source.)

[1] [http://arxiv.org/help/withdraw](http://arxiv.org/help/withdraw)

[2] _You can remove old versions if you wish using the removal form, but
remember that one purpose of viXra is to record the priority of your
discoveries._ [http://vixra.org/faq](http://vixra.org/faq)

~~~
isilya
What are the masses going to publish?

------
UhUhUhUh
Good news are hard to come by. When seminal papers will get there first,
things will be well on their way!

~~~
evanpw
One example of this happening: Perlman's proof of the Poincare conjecture was
posted on the arXiv first
([http://arxiv.org/abs/math/0211159](http://arxiv.org/abs/math/0211159)). In
fact, I don't think it was ever formally published.

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Yes, and for those who may not know, Perelman is to date the only
mathematician to have rejected the Fields Medal. (Aside: I was at the Madrid
congress when this was announced in 2006. Pretty shocking, if not completely
unexpected.) So, I think we are dealing with a pretty clear outlier here.

~~~
elberto34
I can understand refusing the money on principle, but it's always nice to have
money for a rainy day. Healthcare ain't cheap

~~~
lmm
Maybe he lives in a developed country so has access to state healthcare.

~~~
mahmud
2006 article

"A maths genius who won fame last week for apparently spurning a million-
dollar prize is living with his mother in a humble flat in St Petersburg, co-
existing on her £30-a-month pension, because he has been unemployed since
December."

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1526782/Worlds-top-maths-
gen...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1526782/Worlds-top-maths-genius-
jobless-and-living-with-mother.html)

------
vog
This is really great news. I hope that the Open Access movement will continue
to grow, so that one day, the science community gets rid of all those toxic
restrictions imposed by the current big publishers.

------
denzil_correa
Satisfied to contribute towards it - I try to upload a copy of all my papers
there before it gets published.

------
mrdrozdov
The arXiv.org link towards the bottom of the article points to [1] :-)

[1]
file:///C:/%5CDocuments%20and%20Settings%5Coyarie%5CLocal%20Settings%5CTemp%5CarXiv.org

Proof: [http://imgur.com/p2Qk6gy](http://imgur.com/p2Qk6gy)

